# real player icons



## lilaco (Jan 30, 2001)

am using ME. A couple of days ago the computer was acting uncharacteristically slow, so I closed it down. It was difficult to close but I managed using 'ctrl/alt/del. When I opened up again, 90% of my icons on the desktop were mostly obliterated by the icon for 'Real Player' - basic. Upon checking I confirmed that I have not used 'Real Player' since March 18th. Here's what I have done so far in an attempt to solve the problem - all unsuccessful

1) Closed down and restarted
2) Ran two virus scans
3) Uninstalled ALL files relating to Real Player
4) Attempted to drag the icon off the original icon. Only a shadow dragged and still left the icon obscured.
5) Attempted 'system restore' but I do not have a restore point and was unable to create one.

PLEASE HELP!!


----------



## SexyTech (Mar 27, 2002)

click on Start/Programs/Accessories/System Tools/System Restore

Roll the system back to before this happened.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

It sounds like Windows thinks the Real Icon is the shortcut arrow icon.

Try this. If you have TWEAKUI installed, go to the Repair Tab. From the menu, choose Repair Icons.

Here's a download for TWEAKUI if you don't have it:

http://www.windows-help.net/windows98/tweakui2000.shtml


----------



## lilaco (Jan 30, 2001)

Re: both my replies

Thank you BUT . . . .

1) I already tried to restore to before the new icons and as I said in my original question, I did not have,, and could not create a restore point and thus that attempted solution was unsuccessful.

2) I was able to download TWEAKUI. I unzipped but could not get the program to open.

MORE HELP PLEASE


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

To install Tweakui go to find files and perform a search for
Tweakui.inf
When you find it, right click on its icon and choose install from the menu.

It will install itself. You will then find it in Control Panel.


----------



## lilaco (Jan 30, 2001)

mosaic, YOU ARE A GENIUS !!!!! worked perfectly.....THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

lilaco,

Thank you for the compliment and You're welcome. I'm glad it worked. That must have been a very strange looking desktop.

Mo


----------



## lilaco (Jan 30, 2001)

I spoke too soon!!
I shut down the computer this AM and when I reopened it ,all the real player icons were again superimposed on my desktop. I cleaned it up again using TWEAKUI but will I have to do this each time I close and open my computer?


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I think I am probably anticipating Mosaic1 with this suggestion, but it won't hurt to try it until she comes on today.

Download the attached file to your desktop and rename it *iconca.reg*. Then double click to run it and confirm the merge to the registry.

Then go to Folder Options >View and make sure "show all files" is checked. Then do a Find Files for *shelliconcache* and delete it. It is a "hidden" file in the Windows directory. Reboot afterwards. If your icons haven't changed back run TweakUI again and see if they continue to hold up after these changes


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Rog ,

What can I say? You can do this with one hand tied behind your back. You're a Guru.

Mo


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

LOL. Time now to prepare for my noon Zen ride. If I don't return it's because I was using no hands


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mosaic1:_
> *Rog ,
> 
> What can I say? You can do this with one hand tied behind your back. You're a Guru.
> *


In fact, we badly need to introduce that title to TSG forums!


----------



## lilaco (Jan 30, 2001)

Thank you again!!! This time the real player icons seem to have vanished!! That was a whole crazy experience. Do I need to keep the 'iconca' icon on my desktop? If so, when do I use it?

Thanx again
Happy cycling


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

If you've run it once, it's done its job and you can delete it. You will now have a larger cache available for the shelliconcache file. This reduces the possibility of corruption due to overload.


----------

